# rv awnings



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

i am looking to buy a awning for my rv,the one i fancy is on rvawningsonline.com add a room costing 665 us dollers witch converts to £377 . has anyone bough one ? what do you all think of it
dave


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

wagler2bb said:


> 665 us dollers witch converts to £377 .


Do they tell you what they will charge to ship to the UK?
Linda


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

LC1962 said:


> wagler2bb said:
> 
> 
> > 665 us dollers witch converts to £377 .
> ...


 it says free shipping


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Wagler2bb

Just had a look, that is for the 'add on' room , not including the awning ..


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Wagler2bb
> 
> Just had a look, that is for the 'add on' room , not including the awning ..


yes your wright but i already have the roll out canopy bit


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi There

Just be careful about the "Free Shipping" usually they mean anywhere in the US and will charge for transatlantic. The UK customs will also pick up on it coming in and will charge you VAT & Duty! If you know anyone living in the states you would be better having it sent to them for free and let them change the packaging and forward it on to you as a "gift"! 

Let me know how you get on, I've always fancied one of those for our awning but haven't been brave enough to actually buy one!

regards

Arizona


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

There was a dealer at the shepton show who quoted us 450-500 for our brave, that's the front and two sides made to measure.

olley


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

olley said:


> There was a dealer at the shepton show who quoted us 450-500 for our brave, that's the front and two sides made to measure.
> 
> olley


not a happy chappie.....opened up the awning for first time(it was jammed when i bought it)....only to find the roller is bent,the fabric has hole's in it the cost of fixing this will be high as part's to come from usa. i now have to think of replacing it with a filamma ...unless you know deferent?? what is the longest uk awning for rv

dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Dave.. what a bummer..  
The longest Fiamma is 6mt at £690 8O

>>>Fiamma<<<

I would go to an RV dealer for a quote on parts first. .. Travelworld in Telford do RV awnings ..


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> Sorry to hear that Dave.. what a bummer..
> The longest Fiamma is 6mt at £690 8O
> 
> >>>Fiamma<<<
> ...


thanks jim....i've had someone willing to help get the parts from usa as they inport reguarly and can get me a quote....but im torn towards a fiamma ill go to the show at nec febuary an see what i can pic up as i have a fiamma on other motorhom which i could use the side's of the privacy room just would need longer front and skirt seems more logic than new awning plus ad a room from the states
dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dave

If you have the choice, go for the american, Fiamma are flimsy by comparison

Have you tried ABP Accessories ?

http://www.abp-accessories.co.uk/

Best of luck


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

jim...just had a look at abp...poa only is this firm in uk?
it quote's carefree awnings which is the make of mine


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Contact Details

ABP-Accessories Address:
27 Nether End,
Great Dalby,
Leicestershire,
LE14 2EY,
England
Telephone: 08700 115111 or 01664 561494

Fax: 08700 116111 or 01664 410054


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> Contact Details
> 
> ABP-Accessories Address:
> 27 Nether End,
> ...


thanks jim ill give em a bell in morn


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
I recently sent an email to rvawningsonline.com to ask them to confirm the free shipping to the UK and somewhat over a week later I have had no response, I am looking for the actual awning. On their site it states worldwide shipping and then by the item it states free shipping, I think this is a bit misleading, but I will just wait I guess.

Keith


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

kands said:


> Hi
> I recently sent an email to rvawningsonline.com to ask them to confirm the free shipping to the UK and somewhat over a week later I have had no response, I am looking for the actual awning. On their site it states worldwide shipping and then by the item it states free shipping, I think this is a bit misleading, but I will just wait I guess.
> 
> Keith


hi keith i also waiterd a week for replyonly to find they needed postal adress before quote so int the name of the song .....im still waiteing


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Talk to Linda at stateside tuning regarding a new awning and maybe the sides too. We just ordered our new Carefree awning from Linda at a very competitive price and she is so helpful and thorough. I am sure that she will be able to help you out.

Keith


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

I have tried a few places here and in the USA for an add on room for my A+E awning but as yet not found anyone who would ship it to the UK. If anyone has had better luck I would love to know.

Thanks

Lampie


----------

